

UserVoice launches Inspector: Rapportive for Customer Service - maccman
http://www.uservoice.com/blog/entries/inspector/

======
rrwhite
Thanks for the love. If you read our previous post on our dev process using
Trello it might interest you to know that feature came out of the internal
idea inbox. We all quickly fell in love with it and pretty soon almost the
whole team was working on some part of this feature. We took it from idea to
launch in less than 6 weeks. Very proud of the work by our team.

~~~
JonM
Great idea and implementation.

I've just coded up a custom "gadget" for our internal admin panel. No more
copying & pasting the email address on the ticket into our internal system.

~~~
evanhamilton
@Jon That's awesome! Shoot me an email, I'd love to hear more about it:
evan[at]uservoice[dot]com

------
galenward
Open source it and we will help maintain it.

